# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Phenibut

## Anxiety Space

Phenibut is used for anxiety, fear, trouble sleeping (insomnia), tension, stress, fatigue, post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD), depression, alcoholism, and irregular heartbeat. It is also used for improving memory, learning, and thinking.

Read more; http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supple...tName=PHENIBUT

----------


## Sagan

I tried Phenibut once. Was Prima Force brand (sp) I think. Anyway. It had very little effect on my even up to 1 gram. But I think having a high tolerance to Benzos may have been the cause of no real benefit other than feeling tired.

----------


## nothing

I just want to add here that phenibut can become a real problem for some people. I've been taking it off and on for years and it's been more trouble than it's worth. At first, I thought I found an OTC solution for my anxiety; it really was THAT helpful. At first. I started taking it every day and I noticed some serious problems. 

First off, I got addicted to it. If I didn't take it, I had severe panic attacks. Secondly, it is really harsh on my kidneys. It seems to be a powerful diuretic and my back was getting sore in the area of my kidneys. I had to use benzos to stop the phenibut because the panic attacks were getting worse and my phenibut dosage was up to 10 grams a day. After that, I ended up in outpatient rehab for my benzo addiction.

I still take phenibut sometimes, like yesterday, but I always feel bad about it because I know how easily it can get out of control. I'm not saying everyone will have a problem with it, just sharing my experience.

----------


## Kesky

thanks for the info. i've known a few people who've taken it but I have been hesitant. Of course I'm hesitant of most meds. I guess I may have to get a little worse before I seriously consider it. Thanks again.

----------

